# Newer tractor or Old Iron & Skidsteer



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok guys, I missed out on the T4050 that I was looking at picking up a couple weeks ago. So now I am having second thoughts on which direction I want to go. I am slowly acquiring more and more hay land, and have purchased a round baler and disc moco for this coming season. With that I need to upgrade from just my Ford 3910.

1st option: Get a newer 80-90 pto HP MFWD tractor with loader and shuttle shift. Take care of mowing/baling/light tillage if needed.

2nd option: I have a line on a Bobcat 863 in clean shape with low hours for a good price, and then pickup a 2wd old iron Ford 7600/7610ish tractor to run the baler and mower.

That way the skid steer would be used for more tasks as in moving bales, plowing driveway, feeding in winter. I feel the skid steer would be handier in the winter to feed bales and what not, but having never owned one I am going by what people around me say.

Out of the 2 choices which would you choose? I live in WNY which means it is wet/muddy quite often, and although you're not supposed to be on hay fields in these conditions, having 4wd is a nice option to have.

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

#1.....2012 and older.....to miss the emission requirements.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I like option two. Newer tractors are nice but, especially for haying, they aren't likely to make you much more productive. In that case, having two machines will at least save you some hitching/unhitching.

I use a skid steer pretty much the exact way you're describing. It's an 853.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I also live in western New York and last year I was really glad to have four wheel drive. It just seemed to not stop raining. My big hay field is on pretty good hill and the 4WD actually saved me from tearing up fields worst. While I was mowing you could see back wheels starting to slip. Pulled in 4WD and slipping stopped. Found ourselves windrowing a lot of hay last year to let fields dry for a while before tedding out. I sure hope this year is better.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

1 newer machine means less downtime, maintenance and storage. 
I like a newer pre emissions tractor better than 2 crispy older units.
Let's face it, the one tractor should be able to do everything the skid steer can.
You can always buy a skid steer later.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I would lean towards option #2. On old farmer who did really well in ag told me it was wiser to pull new equipment with an army of old tractors than to pull old equipment with one nice new shiny tractor. It has worked very well for us. Would it be possible to buy a 7610 with front wheel assist and the skid loader?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would add that the 2 machine tractor/skid steer ideamight be better, but don't buy a Deere, since they get BIG$ for used stuff. Maybe buy a Ford, NH, Etc.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It probably depends on how much you need the mfwd for your fieldwork. Like you said, you aren't supposed to be making hay in the mud.

Do you do much of your own repair work? I'd much rather do a little wrenching on a 7610 than a t.anything.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> It probably depends on how much you need the mfwd for your fieldwork. Like you said, you aren't supposed to be making hay in the mud.
> 
> Do you do much of your own repair work? I'd much rather do a little wrenching on a 7610 than a t.anything.


I agree there's nothing here that's MFWD except a utility tractor, the CaseIH Maxxum 5140, the IH 686 Turbo and the JD 5065M are all 2WD. If it's too wet to get through the fields with 2WD then it's too wet to be out there in the first place.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> I agree there's nothing here that's MFWD except a utility tractor, the CaseIH Maxxum 5140, the IH 686 Turbo and the JD 5065M are all 2WD. If it's too wet to get through the fields with 2WD then it's too wet to be out there in the first place.


What about hills, or try pulling a manure wagon on even a slight incline on icy fields. I barely got out of a valley 2 weeks ago with empty manure wagon in 4WD with both rears locked. MFWD also gives engine braking going down hills and a safer ride on bumps. 
look at the guys location-upstate, NYA. Gets slippery up there. 
I can see why he needs 4WD.
Maybe another brand other than Deere might save him 5-10 grand?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Maybe another brand other than Deere might save him 5-10 grand?


He's been talking blue from the beginning so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

I like my 4WD Deere I use it a lot when in deep sand or even in cultivated fields when cutting it seems to help it track a lil straighter or at least it seems to. I also use it a lot in winter feeding hay but if your just haying with a tractor long as you got the weight you don't really need 4WD depending on your soil. If its wet I never get on my fields it will make bellies everywhere you drive making it much rougher the next time you cut. I've picked up many fields in the past from land owners getting pissed there old hay guy got on there while it was damp still causing that to happen. Its taken me a few years to get them back smooth but they are great fields. everybodies fields are different its best IMHO to take a lil adviCE from everyone and put it all together and figure out what fits your needs and go from there not everything works for everyone in most cases.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, Im a blue guy for sure so no worries about that. I can probably stretch the budget to find a decent 4wd 7610 and include the skid steer. The 3910 has a loader on it as well, so I can always use that if needed. I don't necessarily see a reason to have a loader on the 7610 if I have the skid steer.

As far as hills go, it shouldn't be a problem for me at all unless I start finding fields an hour south of me I can't pass up! I don't do much of any other farming. I'm just a hobby beef guy that has been slowly acquiring my hay equipment.

I sure would like a nice newer tractor with synchro trans, shuttle shift, plenty of power and high vis cab but if I can get into 2 cheaper units for a couple years to get all the bugs worked out of my actual operation and get the learning curve aspect of it done, I can always upgrade I guess later.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> What about hills, or try pulling a manure wagon on even a slight incline on icy fields. I barely got out of a valley 2 weeks ago with empty manure wagon in 4WD with both rears locked. MFWD also gives engine braking going down hills and a safer ride on bumps.
> look at the guys location-upstate, NYA. Gets slippery up there.
> I can see why he needs 4WD.
> Maybe another brand other than Deere might save him 5-10 grand?


Oh I agree with on hills, mud and such as far as feeding and spreading. They usually only spread on the fields when they can get on them with out burying the equipment and can till it under within a few days. You should what the L3940 was slopping through today. Had to bring in 3 round bales and 3x3x6' Straw bale for bedding. It was beyond the front rims in muck and water. It was pouring rain and the ground is still thawing out. For getting around for feeding not sure we could get by without 4WD. As far as manure spreading this time of year the only place my son can get to with the IH 155 bushel spreader is pastures and right now that would not even be possible. 4WD or 2WD would just do too much damage to the pastures to even think about it. There's a manure pile on the feedlot right now that's about 60' long, close to 8' high and 20' across the bottom. It's got to go soon, maybe next week but the weather looks like it may not cooperate. If my boy had to buy something to replace the 5140 I'm sure he would get MFWD for heavy tillage, let's hope the 5140 lasts along time. it only had about 1600 original hours on it.

My wife doing some deep tillage with the 5140:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My fields are like macadam with frost in them.
Got 10" of fresh snow on them today.
Couldn't pull a wet noodle out of a cats rear end with 2WD up here right now. haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

I use a tractor seasonally but a skid steer everyday.


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

I've rented a skid steer a few times to put out hay. I think it is easier to use the kind with wheels than tracks over the farm with unlevel roads. I love how they go forward or reverse with the joystick, much easier than shifting and clutching the IH 986!!

The worst thing is though it is hard to get in and out of it, maybe impossible with a bale on it, to get out to open the gates when feeding. And if you speed up to zip past the cows it will rock like crazy with a bump.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

OhioHay said:


> I would lean towards option #2. On old farmer who did really well in ag told me it was wiser to pull new equipment with an army of old tractors than to pull old equipment with one nice new shiny tractor. It has worked very well for us. Would it be possible to buy a 7610 with front wheel assist and the skid loader?


An army of one could leave you in a pinch when it breaks down. At 42 hp the 3910 won't back up for either baler or moco.

Option 1.

Wouldn't the skid get stuck pretty easy in a little mud?


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

We had one terrible winter here and without 4WD I would have been plowing snow for a month to get round bales to the barn.

Also I like the weight distribution of 4WD when handling heavy implements. I have my share of two wheel drive tractors but wouldn't trade the 4WD for anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> An army of one could leave you in a pinch when it breaks down. At 42 hp the 3910 won't back up for either baler or moco.
> Option 1.
> Wouldn't the skid get stuck pretty easy in a little mud?


Its almost impossible to get a skid steer stuck. Worst case you can always back out and push with ur bucket or forks. I used and owned loader tractors and am still partial to skid steers
As for buying older tractor, there are a lot of nice older tractors. I don't know blue tractor series but like the 30 or 40 series deeres are getting pretty reasonable, and still very reliable


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

bbos said:


> Its almost impossible to get a skid steer stuck. Worst case you can always back out and push with ur bucket or forks. I used and owned loader tractors and am still partial to skid steers
> As for buying older tractor, there are a lot of nice older tractors. I don't know blue tractor series but like the 30 or 40 series deeres are getting pretty reasonable, and still very reliable


I know my uncle isn't the greatest operator (he is rough on equipment) but once his tires atart digging in he gets stuck quite easy. He is on sand. I know in the spring here in the clay a wheeled skid steer would bottom out and get stuck in a heartbeat.

Even if you can get it unstuck, how does the bale get to the stock?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I know my uncle isn't the greatest operator (he is rough on equipment) but once his tires atart digging in he gets stuck quite easy. He is on sand. I know in the spring here in the clay a wheeled skid steer would bottom out and get stuck in a heartbeat.
> 
> Even if you can get it unstuck, how does the bale get to the stock?


Maybe he doesn't feed in a mud bog?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

BrangusFeeder said:


> I've rented a skid steer a few times to put out hay. I think it is easier to use the kind with wheels than tracks over the farm with unlevel roads. I love how they go forward or reverse with the joystick, much easier than shifting and clutching the IH 986!!
> 
> The worst thing is though it is hard to get in and out of it, maybe impossible with a bale on it, to get out to open the gates when feeding. And if you speed up to zip past the cows it will rock like crazy with a bump.


That's why they use a hydrostat tractor here to feed with, no shifting, just rock your foot on the pedal. Got another one on the way, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

My tc40 is hydrostatic and is nice to rock when in the mud, which I should clarify is on loan from my father for winter chores! So it isn't part of my normal stable of my lone 3910 at the moment.

As far as feeding in the mud, I will hopefully have that problem licked before next winter. Need to start a post over in the building section, want to put up a new shed and handling facility this summer so that's why I'm thinking cost savings on equipment for a few years.

Once the ground freezes up it's a no brainer for me, but it's the mild start to winters lately that have me worried. I guess my ultimate question was in the direction of is it easier to move bales to a trailer and out of the field with the skidder and keep on baling which from reading some of te responses seems to be mostly the case.

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Option #2 worked the best for me, it all depends on application.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

I would also go with option 2 as well. I grew up in Western NY and now live more in Central NY so I kind of know what the winters can be. Was a dairy farmer near me that had a 7600 4wd and his farm was on the side of a mountain. All of his land started at the bottom and went all the way up to the top. He got along fine with it. I only have two wheel drive tractors. I just put chains on the loader tractor. Granted no manure to spread, but at times I have to plow snow and get to bales in the snow.

Skid steers are probably the handiest thing ever invented. If your going to just have the 3910 as a loader tractor, a skid steer should be able to do as much and be handier. If you can find an older tractor in good shape and a decent skid steer, I think you would be ok.

Depends too if you are going to store round bales outside or in a barn. If in the barn, a skid steer would be my choice.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm torn on this one. Around here having one MFWD loader tractor is a must. But I really love my bobcat. Its an old 743b that I got cheap. Can't get over how much I use it for. Plowed the driveway almost exclusively with it this year. However, it is not only possible to get a skidsteer stuck but I think its pretty easy. Low ground clearance so they belly out easily. I got stuck in a snowdrift with it this year. I couldn't feed out with it most of the winter due to large frozen ruts by the feeder. My barnyard is very old and very tight and during the summer the bobcat really works awesome for unloading round bales from the trailer. And its easier on fuel than running the tractor. Also my daughter is learning how to run it. They are simple. I vote older tractor


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I missed out on the skidder that I was originally looking at but think I found a little better deal on one with an enclosed cab anyway. Hoping to check that out this coming weekend along with a mfwd 7710 w/o loader. I figure eventually if all works out I can always pickup a used loader when one comes available for it.


----------

